#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  How to speed the boot process of Win10

## Dragonfly

everyone who is on Win10, except Harry of course still on Win 8.1, must have noticed that the fooking thing is slow to boot; even on SSD

WinXP boot with 1GB RAM: 2min
Win10 boot on SSD: 4min

WTF ???

apparently this is well documented and another design issue from those Indians who created Win10

here this how you fix it:

1. In Power Options: disable "Fast Boot" (Yeah fuck me)
2. Set manually your Memory Swap to something acceptable, like 2040MB, not 16GB  :Razz: 
3. Go to TaskManager, select "Startup" tab, and disable everything with "High" priority


I did that and it's fucking better, everything is faster, even FireFox doesn't take 3min to start now

The shutdown process is also faster:

Boot after the fix: less than 2min
Shutdown: 30sec

Hope that helps  :Smile:

----------


## taxexile

i have win 10, with an ssd.

it boots almost instantaneously, its up and ready within 5 seconds.

you need to go to regedit,  input "delete the 500gb of hard anal french gay porn that is clogging up my system" 

hope that helps.

----------


## Latindancer

I have Win 10 with a Samsung 250 GB SSD dedicated to the operating system, and it boots in 45 seconds.

Nyah nyah.

----------


## Fondles

Yeah win 10 and SSD here as well.


I have not timed it but would be surprised if it takes more than 30 seconds to boot up.

----------


## jabir

Haven't timed mine but it's around 30-40 secs up and 10-15 down; can live with double that.

----------


## baldrick

> Win10 boot on SSD: 4min


the bukake splash over on your keybard has the delete key stuck on

----------


## Takeovers

> it boots almost instantaneously, its up and ready within 5 seconds.


Can confirm. Maybe the abysmal 1Gbyte RAM slows it to a crawl?

----------


## Fondles

> Can confirm. Maybe the abysmal 1Gbyte RAM slows it to a crawl?


Prolly been fucking with the registry and screwed something up.

Best to do a fresh install and dont touch the fucking registry !

----------


## Dragonfly

you guys are probably too senile to see the difference

anyway, a lot of people are having problem with that boot process, so here is the fix

and no regedit ;p

----------


## baldrick

> so here is the fix


is this butterflys lame attempt at getting TD users to install his malware ?

the real fix is to stop paying attention to the boiler room fluffer , especially after his attempts to gargle the bukkake session result in a cough that ejects the 2 ladyboys that were buggering him

----------


## Fondles

> you guys are probably too senile to see the difference
> 
> anyway, a lot of people are having problem with that boot process, so here is the fix
> 
> and no regedit ;p



only one to be suffering slow boot speeds is you.

----------


## Dragonfly

> is this butterflys lame attempt at getting TD users to install his malware ?


install malware ?  :rofl: 

I know you are a plumber turned IT specialist for Indian type solutions, but there is no installation required here, it's all settings to be adjusted

not that you would know the difference, plumber boy  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> 
> you guys are probably too senile to see the difference
> 
> anyway, a lot of people are having problem with that boot process, so here is the fix
> 
> and no regedit ;p
> 
> ...


like I said, you are probably too old or too clueless to know the difference

hey as long as you are happy with your miserable setup, who cares

----------


## taxexile

> your miserable setup,


the only one having problems with their set up is you.

----------


## baldrick

> hey as long as you are happy with your miserable setup, who cares


except you are the one with 4 minute boot times and a rectum full of ladyboys

everyone else is booting in 10 to 20 seconds

----------


## Dragonfly

> your miserable setup,
> 			
> 		
> 
> the only one having problems with their set up is you.


not anymore since I fixed it,

but you probably don't know you have one, since your main struggle is with emails and web browsing  :rofl:

----------


## Slick

Macbook Pro

Only read threads like this to LOL at you guys for having to fuss with shit.

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> ...


Why do you to resort to insults ?

My PC is just fine thanks, can you please explain how Iam clueless as to know how quick it boots up.

----------


## Dragonfly

> can you please explain how Iam clueless


because you still haven't figure it out that one below  :rofl: 




> let me explain simply 100MB != 1GB RAM

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> can you please explain how Iam clueless
> 
> 
> because you still haven't figure it out that one below


And yet my PC boots up just fine.

----------


## Dragonfly

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fondles
> ...


your words, but is it really fast ? not even sure you can count that high

at least mine went through the "recommended" changes, that you obviously do not understand, and that's all that matters

enjoy your slow boot PC !!!  :Smile:

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> ...


According to the stop watch on my phone my PC boots in 32 seconds, a bit slow i agree but I doubt your "recommended" changes will make it better so I guess I will just have to suffer with it.

----------


## Dragonfly

> but I doubt your "recommended" changes will make it better


of course it will be better, and you can doubt all you want, you have no IT skills or knowledge to know any better

you don't even know how to implement those very simple changes, that alone speaks volume about your doubt  :Smile: 

like I said, if you are just happy with a slow boot PC, why not

booting in less then 10sec instead of 30sec, yeah doesn't really matter at the end

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> but I doubt your "recommended" changes will make it better
> 
> 
> of course it will be better, and you can doubt all you want, you have no IT skills or knowledge to know any better
> 
> you don't even know how to implement those very simple changes, that alone speaks volume about your doubt 
> 
> ...


I most certainly do not want your IT skills if your computer  was taking 4 minutes to boot, but what I have in the way of skills gets me by.

I removed my password screen and now boot to desktop in 23.5 seconds.

Fucken slow piece of shit. Got any tips on what to fuck with in the registry to speed it up a bit  ?

----------


## Dragonfly

> I most certainly do not want your IT skills if your computer was taking 4 minutes to boot


I know you are a bit old and slow, but blame the Indians who designed Win10 and the PC manufacturers for putting up with that crap

so I didn't design Win10 Boot Process if that was your question  :Smile: 




> I removed my password screen


classic  :rofl: 




> Got any tips on what to fuck with in the registry to speed it up a bit ?


above your paygrade old man, time for you to buy an iPad with your pipi pads  :Smile:

----------


## Fondles

> I know you are a bit old and slow, but blame the Indians who designed Win10 and the PC manufacturers for putting up with that crap
> 
> so I didn't design Win10 Boot Process if that was your question


I dont recall mentioning Indians or asking you if you designed the win 10 boot process, something not right in your head perhaps ?




> above your paygrade old man, time for you to buy an iPad with your pipi pads


Yeah not into apple products and lets be honest, if fucking with the registry like you do results in a slow piece of shit computer Iam well chuffed it is above my paygrade, you keep up ya fiddling though. One day you will get it sorted.

----------


## uncle junior

> Win10 boot on SSD: 4min



How many months did you have this problem before you figured out something was wrong?

----------


## Dragonfly

> I dont recall mentioning Indians or asking you if  you designed the win 10 boot process, something not right in your head  perhaps ?


you must be really old or senile, or just the boring stubborn type  :Smile: 

per you post below, you are implying that I have something to do with the slow booting process of my PC. Since the boot process of my PC was designed by indians at MS, I am not personally responsible for that design and the consequence of that poor design. Hence me calling you on another of your wrongful statement, which apparently you failed again to understand.




> I most certainly do not want your IT skills if your computer was taking 4 minutes to boot

----------


## Dragonfly

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> Win10 boot on SSD: 4min
> 
> 
> How many months did you have this problem before you figured out something was wrong?



actually very good point, I was lazy and did not think much of it, like some here in this thread who are happy with their slow boot process  :Smile:

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> I dont recall mentioning Indians or asking you if  you designed the win 10 boot process, something not right in your head  perhaps ?
> 
> 
> you must be really old or senile, or just the boring stubborn type 
> 
> per you post below, you are implying that I have something to do with the slow booting process of my PC. Since the boot process of my PC was designed by indians at MS, I am not personally responsible for that design and the consequence of that poor design. Hence me calling you on another of your wrongful statement, which apparently you failed again to understand.
> 
> ...


Yeah still not seeing the connection to anything ive said to the programmers of windows 10, can you show where I said such a thing please.

Anywho, I'll keep plodding away with my pathetically slow booting (23.5 seconds) machine whilst you bask in your glory of speeding yours up from 4 minutes to 2 minutes  and starting a thread on how we plebs can achieve the same amazing results.

----------


## Dillinger

Oh dear Butters......if only your  grasp of  IT was akin to your grasp of rentboys penises;.you could have been the next Bill Gates :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Yeah still not seeing the connection to anything ive said to the programmers of windows 10, can you show where I said such a thing please.


right, please read your own post above, senile old man




> if only your grasp of IT was akin to your grasp of rentboys penises


and how would you know either ?  :Smile: 

you have no grasp of IT, and no grasp of what a katoys penis is like  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> I'll keep plodding away with my pathetically slow booting (23.5 seconds) machine


indeed, it should be less than 10sec instead

But hey, I agree, 23sec is more than enough for any old men using a PC  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

it does sound like our IT genius has not discovered suspend yet

my laptop is on and ready to go as fast as I can type my username and password

----------


## Dragonfly

suspend is actually slower than an actual shutdown under Win10 for some strange reasons

also well documented on the web, for those who can read (not Fondles obviously)

and normal booting faster than suspend booting, go figure, with those Indian programmers  :rofl:

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> I'll keep plodding away with my pathetically slow booting (23.5 seconds) machine
> 
> 
> indeed, it should be less than 10sec instead
> 
> But hey, I agree, 23sec is more than enough for any old men using a PC



out of curiously are you talking about windows boot time or boot to desktop time ?

----------


## Dragonfly

> windows boot time or boot to desktop time ?


it's the exact same thing  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bsnub

My pc boots in 8 seconds into Windows 10 and that is without buttplugs useless speed tips.  :rofl: 

He recommends turning off fast boot in Windows. That is just stupid.

----------


## baldrick

> suspend is actually slower than an actual shutdown under Win10 for some strange reasons


you are the fcuking strange reason

I press the power button my laptop goes off - suspends - instantly
I press the power button and my laptop comes on - instantly

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> windows boot time or boot to desktop time ?
> 
> 
> it's the exact same thing



Figured as much but this boot timer app I downloaded lists boot time then desktop time but as I suspected is a wank so fucked it off.

Anywho turned on "ultra fast boot" in the bios and now she's up and running in 11 seconds. am happy with that.

----------


## Dragonfly

> I press the power button my laptop goes off - suspends - instantly I press the power button and my laptop comes on - instantly


that's the "sleep mode", not "suspend" mode dumbo

probably didn't realize that there are 2 different things

but again you are a plumber turned IT Indian, so fucking same thing for you  :rofl:

----------


## Dragonfly

> but this boot timer app I downloaded lists boot time then desktop time


you really are an old stupid wanker, fucking as clueless as they come  :Smile: 

some stupid boot time app make an entry for "mounting" the Desktop and suddently you declare it matters ? 

how more foolish and senile do you need to be old man ? you are surpassing Harry in the Indian IT department here  :Razz:

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> but this boot timer app I downloaded lists boot time then desktop time
> 
> 
> you really are an old stupid wanker, fucking as clueless as they come 
> 
> some stupid boot time app make an entry for "mounting" the Desktop and suddently you declare it matters ? 
> 
> how more foolish and senile do you need to be old man ? you are surpassing Harry in the Indian IT department here


You are such an angry person, you should seek help.

I never declared it mattered I simply asked an innocent question that seems to have set you off on a hatred filled tangent.

----------


## Dragonfly

> My pc boots in 8 seconds into Windows 10 and that is without buttplugs useless speed tips.


I thought you were into Macs ?

----------


## Dragonfly

> You are such and angry person, you should seek help.


hardly, I am just enjoying your display of ignorance and senility  :Smile: 

however, you do sound bitter and angry like a clueless old man  :Razz:

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> You are such and angry person, you should seek help.
> 
> 
> hardly, I am just enjoying your display of ignorance and senility 
> 
> however, you do sound bitter and angry like an old man



Good for you pal, enjoy.

----------


## Dragonfly

> Good for you pal, enjoy.


I do, along with my new 30sec boot time  :Razz:

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> Good for you pal, enjoy.
> 
> 
> I do, along with my new 30sec boot time


Amazing stuff, you are a legend.

----------


## Dragonfly

Thank you, sadly you aren't one  :Razz:

----------


## baldrick

> that's the "sleep mode", not "suspend" mode dumbo


it is not speak sh1t mode




> Sleep mode has gone by various names, including Stand By (for Microsoft Windows 98-Server 2003), Sleep (for Mac OS 8-Mac OS X, Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8, Windows 10, Windows Server 2008), Suspend (Windows 95) and Suspend to RAM (Linux). Machine state is held in RAM and, when placed in sleep mode, the computer cuts power to unneeded subsystems and places the RAM into a minimum power state, just sufficient to retain its data. Because of the large power saving, most laptops automatically enter this mode when the computer is running on batteries and the lid is closed. If undesired, the behavior can be altered in the operating system settings.
> 
> A computer must consume some energy while sleeping in order to power the RAM and to be able to respond to a wake-up event. A sleeping PC is a case of a machine on standby power, and this is covered by regulations in many countries, for example in the United States limiting such power under the One Watt Initiative, from 2010. In addition to a wake-up press of the power button, PCs can also respond to other wake cues, such as from keyboard and mouse.

----------


## Fondles

> Thank you, sadly you aren't one



If thats what helps you sleep at night.

----------


## Dragonfly

> it is not speak sh1t mode


talking out of your ass again, you should stop learning IT from Indian scripts on the web  :Smile: 

Suspend to RAM is much faster than Suspend to Disk, dumbo

learn the difference and upgrade your silly little Indian brain  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> than Suspend to Disk, dumbo


we don't use spinning rust anymore - your IT knowledge is as out of date as your operating system

your spending too many years of sucking boiler room cocks is so obvious when you post

how fcuking ignorant must you be to keep coming back to this and getting shown up as an IT retard

----------


## Dragonfly

you silly plumber, a disk is a disk under Windows, doesn't matter if it's SSD or the old mechanical ones

but of course you wouldn't know that  :rofl: 

unless you are dumb enough to confuse a SSD disk with RAM like some in this thread probably would do  :Razz:

----------


## bsnub

> I thought you were into Macs ?


Good god you are dense. I do not support proprietary technology.

----------


## baldrick

> you silly plumber, a disk is a disk under  Windows, doesn't matter if it's SSD or the old mechanical ones


you bloated baffled belgian boiler room fluffer - an SSD is actually rectangular - not rounded in any sort of disc shape

I realise your grasp of ze englis is rather pityful but this is a concept that a normally developed 3 year old can grasp

----------


## Dragonfly

> you bloated baffled belgian boiler room fluffer - an SSD is actually rectangular - not rounded in any sort of disc shape


 :rofl: 

good one, even for an Indian IT amateur  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> I thought you were into Macs ?
> 
> 
> Good god you are dense. I do not support proprietary technology.


liar, you have been promoting Macs every time you got a chance, you silly hypie Steve Jobs wannabee

----------


## Dragonfly

I did again the timing and I got more improvement:

Shutdown time: 10sec
Hibernate mode: 40sec

It's fucking amazing  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> per you post below, you are implying that I have something to do with the slow booting process of my PC.


Of course you do, you fucking retard.

You've probably been fucking about with regedit again without having a clue what you're doing.

 ::chitown::

----------


## Dragonfly

ah you are back, looks like you missed the fun  :Razz:

----------


## uncle junior

Best way to speed up Win10 is to trash it and install Linux....works every time

----------


## david44

So to summarize

seconds can be saved by "experts" by fiddly dee ?

Dragonfly had an unfortunate deep and memorable Indian encounter with a plumber or Indian or perhaps even worse an Indian plumber called hairy Rickbald ?

Or is this above my play grade ?

----------


## Dragonfly

above your play grade dear  :Smile: 

are you running Win 10 ?

----------

